# Is there a quick way to suspend arimidex powder?



## bigbenj (Apr 23, 2012)

I got some in today. A small amount for testing.
 Wondering if anyone knows a quick way to suspend it. Thanks.
Oh, and by quick I mean mix it with some liquid and boom, its good to go. 
I'm a noob when it comes to whipping this shit up, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm pretty darn sure all you need to do is measure out your dosage and your gtg to mix it with water..........  or semen if you're a real man


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 23, 2012)

Semen??? Don't tease me!!!!!
I have 125mg worth of powder. Just a small amount.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 23, 2012)

I should just stop being lazy and whip this stuff up, but I don't feel like it lol


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 23, 2012)

Line it out  I'm kidding!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 23, 2012)

All the fun ideas don't work  son of a bitch....


----------



## juiceball44 (Apr 23, 2012)

Humco Flavor Plus Oral Suspending Vehicle 16 oz

Credit goes to airsealed2 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...d-oral-recipes-w-o-everclear.html#post2770836


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 23, 2012)

Very informative thread in that link.
Unfortunately for me, there wasn't any talk about arimidex.
Anyone care to chime in?
Can I just drop it in that liquid, shake, and call it a day?


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 23, 2012)

50% glycerine 50% everclear.  Add the powder into the everclear and heat to ~260 degrees. Swirl gently until powder is dissolved. Heat the glycerine and add to the mixture.  Swirl and you are done. Never did it with arimidex but it worked with var at 20 mg/ml.


----------



## colochine (Apr 23, 2012)

^This looks good.


----------



## colochine (Apr 23, 2012)

Also what concentration do you want to make it at Ben? 1mg/ml?


----------



## alextg (Apr 24, 2012)

Armidex:
Highest concentration made - 5mg/ml
Per 1 gram of *Anastrozole* powder you will need:
19.9 ml's *PEG*  300
179.1 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Do the conversion for your amount


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 24, 2012)

I've seen that one before. Just looking for any alternatives.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 24, 2012)

I was informed that I could just heat glycerin and add in the powder. No need for the everclear. Hmmmm, going to have to give this a shot next week.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 25, 2012)

For anyone reading this, do you _need _the everclear, or, can you just melt it in glycerin?


----------



## overburdened (Apr 26, 2012)

check the thread by airsealed in AZ.. I put a couple ways you can do it in there


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks. I'll check it out.
I melted my sample in some glycerin last night. Still looks good today.


----------



## overburdened (Apr 26, 2012)

that way will work just fine, too....  I just posted a couple things cause I hated the thought of a bunch of people microwaving glycerin and possibly burning theirselves


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Airsealed told me to take precaution with heating it that way and too be very careful because the shit could burn your skin off.
That stuff definitely holds on to heat. Even after a half hour my beaker was still hot to the touch.


----------



## overburdened (Apr 26, 2012)

it reaches a much higher temp than water(as airsealed2 said).. I would guess 400 degrees would be obtained very easily in a microwave


----------

